# New Zombie Mask



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I started sculpting this fella maybe two years ago. Sorry I get sidetracked! Anyway he was sculpted with Roma, molded in Ultra-Cal 30, and cast with mask latex. The jaw is a simple mech, I use that term loosely. Its basically a rubber strap fitted to my head. I have yet to paint it but I'll post when I do.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That video is hilarious

That mask is just loaded with personality.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> That video is hilarious
> 
> That mask is just loaded with personality.


Hahaha! Thanks! The true movement test is the BEER test!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nailed it!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I love this mask. Plans to sell any??????


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job on that!!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Great job on the mask! Love the video too!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That's nice!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is great! Love the expression on him.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent!
That is a perfect fit and you can drink a beer with it on!
Great facial character.
Real nice job on that sculpt dubbax!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> I love this mask. Plans to sell any??????


Thanks a lot!
Yep, I've actually sold a few. If you want just PM. This is fairly new for me. I don't usually sell a lot of stuff but I figured I'd give it a go.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lunatic said:


> Excellent!
> That is a perfect fit and you can drink a beer with it on!
> Great facial character.
> Real nice job on that sculpt dubbax!


Thanks Lunatic!

Yeah that was the real test. Even while sculpting I was thinking the whole time, Can I drink in this? I feel I was victorious!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Are you selling them painted or unpainted, if you have any left that is...


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Are you selling them painted or unpainted, if you have any left that is...


I have been selling them. I really haven't had time to paint even a one! As long as the mold holds up I'll be casting more. Let me know if you're interested. I'd love to see you paint one up!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Fantastic character, as always. Looking forward to seeing it painted.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Fantastic character, as always. Looking forward to seeing it painted.


Means a lot man, thanks! Also me TOO! Hahaha! I have to order some inks. I've never painted with them before and I'm apprehensive and excited.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Love him, he looks great! I want one also. Wonder what would be the best paints to use for him? I can paint very well, just haven't done a mask before, I usually paint figures and such.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love the video and the mask! Great work!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Ah! FW Inks? Been meaning to have a go at those myself.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job on the mask, he looks wonderful.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Ah! FW Inks? Been meaning to have a go at those myself.


Yup! I hear great things. Haven't decided if I want to go with pros aide or mix the base with rubber cement and use some oils.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

fick209 said:


> Love the video and the mask! Great work!!!


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

For a base coat, the pros aide (PAX paint) mix makes more sense to me than rubber cement paints, since it can be opaque much more easily. I'm helping a guy paint some latex masks this week, actually, and he mixes acrylics (cheap craft store bottles) with balloon latex 50/50 for the base. Still a little translucent in the first pass, but cheap and pretty effective.


----------

